# EnergyStar Certification for TiVo



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Putting aside the relative power saving and CO2 emissions part and focusing on system longevity, not to mention annoyances, it sure makes sense to implement a new feature in the TiVo OS to create a period of partial "hibernation".

1.) You might save a little bit of power
2.) You might mildly affect greenhouse gases
3.) TiVo would be a lot closer to achieving "energy star" certification
4.) You would certainly cut down on certain annoyances...I have 3 TiVo's (Master Bedroom, Kids Playroom, Family room). For the bedroom unit in particular, at time I find myself not being able to sleep, at these times I find myself thinking about TiVo's hard drive...it keeps me awake!
5.) For the kids room TiVo, as part of the parental control, i for one would like to have TiVo only running during certain hours of the day. There is no content that I want TiVo picking up between 10:00 PM and 5:00 AM anyhow.
6.) Moving parts - All computers suffer from the same condition, 2 moving parts - hard Drive and Fan(s). These are invariable the first things to go on any machine...TiVo included.

TiVo Corp - It would be really nice to have a feature that can automatically control when TiVo is running full power and when it is not. How about implementing a programmable hibernation schedule...hibernate from a customizable "sleep" time and wake back up at the "wake" time.

During the sleep time, record nothing, spin down the hard drive and switch the fan to a low power consumption mode.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It would depend how much "off" the various components can reasonably go.

Of course, there is no "soft" off in current TiVo hardware, like a PC has.


----------

